# Alfine and Burley hitch



## rcnute (Jul 31, 2006)

I was thinking about getting an Alfine but am having a hard time visualizing how the Burley hitch adapter works with the tab washer. Does this work and does anyone have a photo? Thanks a lot.

Ryan


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Ryan,

You are better off buying a 3/8 adaptor nut, and then putting the hitch on that. Depending on the thickness of your dropout, there may not be enough axle left for the non-turn washer, hitch plate, and nut.

They go on the bike dropout -> anti-turn -> hitch -> nut


----------



## rcnute (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks! I forgot about that concern. It looks like the new steel Burley hitch may be thinner.

Ryan


----------



## smeagol (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got this setup, digging for my details and pictures.

It's a Surly Karate Monkey + 8 spd Alfine + Burley bits


----------



## smeagol (Jul 23, 2008)

Some bad images here: Surly Karate Monkey - Album on Imgur

Parts used are as mentioned previously:
-anti-turn, then adapter, then hitch, then nut

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GSMUDA/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GSQXUG/
Amazon.com: Burley Design 3/8 x 26 Hitch Alternative Adapter, One Size: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## rcnute (Jul 31, 2006)

smeagol said:


> I've got this setup, digging for my details and pictures.
> 
> It's a Surly Karate Monkey + 8 spd Alfine + Burley bits


Thanks for checkin'. What crank do you run for good chainline? Last piece of the puzzle for my Ogre build.

Ryan


----------



## smeagol (Jul 23, 2008)

rcnute said:


> Thanks for checkin'. What crank do you run for good chainline? Last piece of the puzzle for my Ogre build.
> 
> Ryan


Shimano Deore XT FC-M785 
Surly Stainless Steel chainring

The crankset came with the frame/fork. I pieced things together to work with the Alfine wheel setup.

I'm playing a similar game, trying to slowly piece together a Krampus + Rohloff belt rig. Budget might force me to compromise, we'll see


----------

